# Cat head tremors Video



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I have posted this onto our other ongoing thread in CC and am sorry for posting it again but figured it was probably more appropriate in the Health section and just maybe someone has seen this before and can shed some light on what it may be. Popcorn is going for blood tests on Monday but Im not sure if they will give us a quick answer so if anyone has seen this before in their cat please let me know as I am so worried!  Thank you x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's very fine, isn't it?

How long has it been going on?
Is it just her head, or are her legs and body involved too?
Does it go away when she moves, or get worse?
Anything else going on?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> It's very fine, isn't it?
> 
> How long has it been going on? - it happened once a few months back then again a couple of weeks ago and then two today.
> 
> ...


 - no she's been okay until this! She is having bloods on Monday to check her for too, liver, sugar level? and some thing else I think! as the vet called the Dick and doesn't think this is related to her high temp episodes but something completely different


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh and when she closed her eyes she made a weird noise that I can't even describe kind of like a gulp or something


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

popcornsmum said:


> - no she's been okay until this! She is having bloods on Monday to check her for too, liver, sugar level? and some thing else I think! as the vet called the Dick and doesn't think this is related to her high temp episodes but something completely different


Aww I hope it's nothing - some of these mild head tremors can be idiopathic (eg unknown cause) and completely non-sinister. But you're doing the right thing getting her checked out. Tremors can also be caused by issues with a part of the brain called the cerebellum, or if the body's electrolytes are skew-whiff.

With the swallowing thing though, I think simple partial seizures live on the list too... does she twitch? I assume you have shown/will show the video to your vet?

Hugs for Popcorn (and you) xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Aww I hope it's nothing - some of these mild head tremors can be idiopathic (eg unknown cause) and completely non-sinister. But you're doing the right thing getting her checked out. Tremors can also be caused by issues with a part of the brain called the cerebellum, or if the body's electrolytes are skew-whiff.
> 
> With the swallowing thing though, I think simple partial seizures live on the list too... does she twitch? I assume you have shown/will show the video to your vet?
> 
> Hugs for Popcorn (and you) xxx


Thank you so much, yes I will be showing the video to the vet tomorrow when she goes in. I really wanted her tested for liver shunt but she just won't play ball at the vets and do what she's suppose to do!  She's having to be sedated for bloods to be taken! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really hope it's nothing sinister with Popcorn and that it's something easily treated.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I really hope it's nothing sinister with Popcorn and that it's something easily treated.


Me too! The word cerebellum scares me!!!


----------



## Guapa89 (Nov 15, 2015)

My cat has this exact same thing. He had blood tests done and all came back ok. He's now on tablets twice a day for a very mild former of epilepsy! It sounds scary but it's not and we are just glad of a diagnosis 

Let me know how popcorn gets on!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Guapa89 said:


> My cat has this exact same thing. He had blood tests done and all came back ok. He's now on tablets twice a day for a very mild former of epilepsy! It sounds scary but it's not and we are just glad of a diagnosis
> 
> Let me know how popcorn gets on!


thank you @Guapa89 for your post that's really good to know your cat is okay and it can be treated! I shall let you know and thank you x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just wanted to wish you both luck at the vets tomorrow & Popcorn isn't too stressed out by the ordeal xx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Aww poor Popcorn, and poor you. 

I recall my cat doing something similar but it was because (I thought) he was really exhausted and he was just nodding off. He had a dodgy bladder at the time and each time he relaxed, his bladder relaxed and he leaked urine, and had to clean himself. So he would wake up, then start to fall asleep again, and the same would happen. It broke my heart but he came through it.

I hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow and that its something minor or even .. nothing at all.. He doesn't look like he's in pain with it, so thats something to be positive about.

I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow

Z xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you! Popcorn has had her claws trimmed ready so she doesn't scratch anyone and hopefully will be ok!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, I hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow and it's nothing too serious,


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you, Popcorn has been sprayed with pet remedy, had a calming on spot treatment, Zylkene and calming treats for the past week so I am really hoping she behaves for them and let's them take blood! Oh and we've all had no sleep as poor Popcorn was so hungry she meowed all night and dived on our heads from the top of the wardrobe several times!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear, poor little love. I hope all goes well today and its nothing at all - topping up those vibes for Popcorn xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope all goes well today at the vets. Hugs to Popcorn and to you x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you! She was agressive at the vets and husked, growled and spat at the staff and was pretty out of it after the sedation which I didn't think was going to be so heavy and I was worried because she was so sedated. but we were allowed to take her home as soon as it was done as she can't go into a cage at the vets so I guess I just wasn't use to seeing Popcorn so out of it bless her but she's now eating and is more alert just a bit staring at things still! Hopefully she'll sleep well tonight as she's not slept since we picked her up just staggered around drunkly! My poor little sausage!  We shall just wait and see what the bloods show now!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh poor Popcorn! It's horrible when they are out of sorts. Last time Milo had a GA for his teeth last year he was a bit drunken too, he couldn't walk in a straight line and his third eyelid was across. But with a good night's sleep he was right as rain. Hopefully as it was only sedation she will come round a lot quicker. Did they say when you would get the blood results back? Wishing you both well x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Ali71 yeah Popcorn had a 3rd eye earlier! First time I've ever seen her like it, I didn't even ask when we get the tests back as I only saw the receptionist and was trying to stop Popcorn growling at her!!! Lol!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Just a quick update to say tests all came back clear and just awaiting the toxo one. I have written more over in CC thread but I do believe now after a further 3 head tremor sessions today immediately after eating it is her food causing it.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Further update to say the vets are at a loss at what is causing the head tremors but have said they think it's just that she feels sick and is gagging. I find it odd as these episodes are happening around the same time most afternoons/early evenings. So If Popcorn "feels sick" ONLY at these times, why? What is causing it? 

Popcorn has not been sick (except on Thursday morning at 10am because she scoffed some treats too quick!) 

She was in a semi food routine up until last week 8am/5pm/11pm and now is fed around these times or when she asks for it but there is always food down for her! 

I really thought it was the gourmet but Popcorn has not eaten any gourmet solitaire since Friday morning and both yesterday and today she has had the head tremors again.  

I am documenting everything in the hope we can find an answer or that someone else who's cat has similar may see it and have had a diagnosis. Here is the pattern

Head Tremors started July10th. She is totally happy in herself, playing, eating, toileting normally, but does look so sad when she starts tremoring! 

Sporadically tremoring up until the past couple of weeks when it has become almost daily. 

Yesterday - 4pm a little while after eating Fresh organic turkey mince and a lick e Lix - Popcorn is laying on sofa next to me and her head starts tremoring, I place my hand on her to try and feel where it's coming from and I can feel her body sort of vibrating. It's not a gagging movement more like a constant internal shiver like a car engine running if that makes sense. It lasts about 5 minutes. 

Sunday - 3.45pm hadn't eaten since breakfast at 10am and a treat at 2pm - Popcorn is on her cushion on window sill and it starts again exactly the same as Saturday but only lasting 2 minutes this time. 

I have brought her a variety of new foods to try but really don't think it's food related anymore and would love to hear from anyone who's cat has been through this.


----------



## pleasepleasehelpme (Nov 3, 2021)

Sorry, I know this is an old post, I hope you read this message, could you tell us what was the remedy/did you find out the cause of it? It would greatly help us, please. My cat just started this, im worried sick..


----------



## pleasepleasehelpme (Nov 3, 2021)

Sorry, I know this is an old post, I hope you read this message, could you tell us what was the remedy/did you find out the cause of it? It would greatly help us, please. My cat just started this, im worried sick..



popcornsmum said:


> Further update to say the vets are at a loss at what is causing the head tremors but have said they think it's just that she feels sick and is gagging. I find it odd as these episodes are happening around the same time most afternoons/early evenings. So If Popcorn "feels sick" ONLY at these times, why? What is causing it?
> 
> Popcorn has not been sick (except on Thursday morning at 10am because she scoffed some treats too quick!)
> 
> ...


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

pleasepleasehelpme said:


> Sorry, I know this is an old post, I hope you read this message, could you tell us what was the remedy/did you find out the cause of it? It would greatly help us, please. My cat just started this, im worried sick..


Hi I would definitely take your cat to the vet to get them examined as there are a few things it could be. We never really got to the bottom of Popcorns issues but we think she was feeling sick when she did it. We videoed her to show the vet and kept a diary which helped us realise it was when she ate duck or if she'd not eaten in a while. I really hope your kitty is OK!


----------



## pleasepleasehelpme (Nov 3, 2021)

Thank you for getting back, your sharing helped a lot, I appreciate it very much. My kitty did seem to be very hungry, and so it was when I was feeding him that I noticed the shaking. He went to bed after that and seemed pretty relaxed otherwise.
Did you rule out ear infection/ear mites/parasites issues? I googled around for cat head tremors, and found that most people never found out what it was.

Its a public holiday here today and the clinics are closed, but thankfully he appears to be normal now, will get him checked when the clinics are open again. I will take note that it could be possible he had not eaten in a while and try to feed more often to keep his blood sugar level consistent.



popcornsmum said:


> Hi I would definitely take your cat to the vet to get them examined as there are a few things it could be. We never really got to the bottom of Popcorns issues but we think she was feeling sick when she did it. We videoed her to show the vet and kept a diary which helped us realise it was when she ate duck or if she'd not eaten in a while. I really hope your kitty is OK!


----------

